# Alternative Medicines For Rheumatoid Arthritis?



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

My mother has severe rheumatoid arthritis in her hands and knees. Constantly complaining about the pain but refuses to take medications due to the negative side effects. Tried acupuncture but it didn't help. Is there any legitimate natural remedy out there that could help alleviate her pain.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fish oil capsules (Omega 3), physical therapy (maintaining range of motion).

All I got.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

First and foremost a good overall diet, sounds simple but it's true. Everyone has their own opinion on it ....so here's mine. We need lots of veggies and little in the way of grain. The low fat high carb diet has led to many many problems. The body is the best healer but it needs the best fuel to do the best job. 

A high carb diet leads to inflamation, plaque, obesity, diabetes and God know what. I would suggest juicing in addition to the above to maximize the nutrition for the cells.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

Both great feedback.

Supplementation and an anti-inflammatory diet (Paleo is good here) can work wonders. My coworker's wife is totally off meds and her's was crippling.


----------



## Macmini (Sep 16, 2015)

Just be careful, as it's a primarily autoimmune disorder your joints are being slowly eroded without immunosuppressants


----------



## TLeatherman (Nov 19, 2015)

*Ultrasound*

This may sound odd but I've had my hands ultrasounded. The wave lengths in the ultra sound will help relieve some pain, calm the inflammation and encourage healing in tissues. Chiropractors can do it if they have the machine in their office.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

http://revalesio.com/about-our-technology/

http://recoverywater.com/


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

My aunt has severe arthritis in her hands and swears by these gloves. She wears them constantly.

I bought her a hot wax machine that she says is also very soothing and relieves the pain for a while.

http://www.amazon.com/Thermoskin-Premium-Arthritic-Gloves-Medium/dp/B0006U7YFI

No cures...just some relief.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Go vegan. It tends to correct most of what ails you.


----------

